# [LE] K9 Kennels making plans - Stuttgart Daily Leader



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.stuttgartdailyleader.com/articles/2008/05/19/news/news02.txt&cid=0&ei=OiUySISVA42I8AS30ai2DQ&usg=AFrqEzdN1XnIZpVMFQBiNJxN1ofb2NxeRQ"><b>K9</b> Kennels making plans</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Stuttgart Daily Leader, AR -</font> <nobr>15 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>K-9 Kennel was completely destroyed by the tornado that struck Stuttgart on Saturday, May 10. Even though the building and fences were blown away, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

